
I’ve started wiretapping my kid because he hates photos - Tomte
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/3/14800098/recording-child-audio-phone-photos-parenting
======
theossuary
This reminds me a lot of a Radiolab episode:
[http://www.radiolab.org/story/david-and-
wire/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/david-and-wire/)

I think of the Radiolab story as a cautionary tail, if you try to capture all
the special moments, you'll end up preventing them from happening in the first
place. Many (most?) people only feel comfortable being themselves when a
permanent record isn't being kept. By trying to always photograph your kid,
they may start to feel like they have to put up a facade all the time. I know
I certainly would.

~~~
wordupmaking
Also see "to have or to be".

------
alunchbox
I'm not sure why, but this post makes me happy ? Perhaps it's the fact that a
parent is trying to keep such records and has this little hobby,project as a
means to remeber his child for future dates of what life use to be like?

My family hardly has any, the only pictures I have of my younger self is a
rare vacation and grade school pictures. Social media and smart phone
advancements have really changed the "special" effect a photograph use to
have.

But more importantly I don't have any audio of my childhood and that is
something I would love to hear now.

------
algesten
> digitally immortalizing his youth

I'm probably too socially awkward to understand this obsession with
documenting ones offspring in minute detail. but then I have zero interest in
having kids.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Trite as it sounds, having kid does change you, and re-aligns your priorities
- especially as they start to get older. You realize pretty quickly in the
process that they grow, and change, and you can never have the old - but
ironically, younger - version of the child back. And there's huge bits of joy
in all of it, and you want to preserve it for later, as best as you can.

Having said that - if you don't want to kids, don't have kids. Don't let
people push you into it. They're great if they want them, but it's _hard_.

~~~
mpfundstein
hard? FREAKING HARD!

------
anotheryou
I build an audio ring-buffer app. At any point I can save up to 30 min after
they happened. This is a strange kind of surveilance: strictly speaking I'm
only (permanently) recording when I decide to have done it afterwards.

In a way I can ask "is it ok if I record you for the past 5 minutes?"

------
ionised
Sounds like this 'problem' is going to get much worse as the kid grows older,
and I wouldn't blame the kid at all for being annoyed.

